# FDA Globalization Act of 2008 could force you to stop soaping



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Congress is considering legislation that would force many small soapmaking/natural cosmetic businesses to pay thousands of dollars in fees just for the privilege to sell our products, and require us to submit paperwork each time we create a new product or add an ingredient to our existing products. Small companies such as ours would cease to exist, and your choices would be limited to larger corporations that could allocate funds and hours to compliance with these new laws. Please visit the sites below and contact your legislators to ask them to oppose these new regulations. 

Indie Business Blog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW9SlqiA_DI"]YouTube Video that Explains the Act[/ame]


We sent this message to all of our customers, and hope that they will contact their legislators!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have contacted my Congressman and my senators. I urge everyone else to do the same. The only way to stop this is to let our legislators know that we oppose it and why.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Done:grit:


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

:grit:

Once again, the big money is weeding out the competition. Just makes me fume!!!

Contacted my governor, Rep, Sen, and local officials.

Kaza


----------



## recyclerguy (May 15, 2008)

Even better: eliminate the FDA by voting Libertarian! Do what you do when your guard dog turns on its master.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that's the whole trouble. We have looked on lawmakers as our guard dogs instead of the empolyees they should be. We elect them. We pay their salaries. It is about time we demanded that they do the will of the people and not the will of some world organization, the socialist element or big business. The only way to get that message to them is to contact your congressmen/women and senators with your concerns. If they don't hear from us, they think we are sleeping; and for the most part America has been asleep for the last few decades. That and we have just gotten lazy. It is time to take the reigns of government back.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

What happened with the legislation? Anyone know?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I tell ya.... I have read online all of the "testimonies" and "articles" by the FDA experts etc... that explain the need for this bit of..of... legislation is the nice word for it, I guess.

Very interesting. Says things such as we (the small farmer/producer) are a threat to the world economy and trade between the US and other countries..yeah, right! We and we alone can collapse NAFTA..
And of course the piffle about "poisoning" the American people with unclean farms, food and products....

These testimonies will curdle your blood for sure. I can only assume that it will go the way of NAIS.. it will only take one lawsuit to stop it up.
I did write to Farmer's Defense Fund or whatever it is called to see what they were doing about it... it is being looked at.. very closely!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone please let us know the end results. Thanks.


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,
Can you tell me which articles, etc you read? I did a quick google search and found mostly cosmetics type info.
I can see this being a major issue with the small producers of food products. 
Fees and taxes are destroying our way of life and it needs to stop.
Thanks. Tom 




chickenista said:


> I tell ya.... I have read online all of the "testimonies" and "articles" by the FDA experts etc... that explain the need for this bit of..of... legislation is the nice word for it, I guess.
> 
> Very interesting. Says things such as we (the small farmer/producer) are a threat to the world economy and trade between the US and other countries..yeah, right! We and we alone can collapse NAFTA..
> And of course the piffle about "poisoning" the American people with unclean farms, food and products....
> ...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://energycommerce.house.gov/FDAGlobalAct-08/index.shtml

Now, I haven't read this particular link because it is just out.. but it is the draft for the bill/law etc..
I will have to do some deeper digging the stuff I read was from the hearing stage of this and was back in May. Or at least that is when I got the email from the Farm Legal Defense Fund folks..
I will keep looking after a bit of coffee..


----------

